# weird egg



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

a friend shared this picture today she has no roosters and the chicken is new to laying whats wrong with it?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Immaculate conception?? :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Does she have a Guinea rooster by chance?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

^^ lol that's funny crittercarnival! Maybe it's the start of a double yolk?


----------



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

asking her now


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

CritterCarnival said:


> Immaculate conception?? :ROFL:


Now that is wickedly funny.


----------



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

no other fowl or poultry on the property


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Must be an egg within an egg then. It really doesn't look quite like a fetus. She made a second egg before the first one was finished. Pullets do make mistakes sometimes while their equipment is getting used to the process.


----------

